# Crawfish Dressing for Turkey Day



## ecto1 (Nov 15, 2010)

My wife may kill me for sharing this but it is so good I could not imagine not sharing it with you guys.  With turkey day around the corner and everyone making turkey this is a great time to share this recipe.  In my books our only sacred recipe is the pecan pie recipe everything else is meant to be shared.

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

Crawfish Dressing Recipe

12 servings

2 hours 30 min prep

2 cups buttermilk self-rising white cornmeal mix (I get it at Wal-Mart)

1/2 cup flour

1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted

1 egg, lightly beaten

2 cups buttermilk

10 tablespoons butter or margarine

1 onion, finely chopped

2 small green peppers, finely chopped

1 lb crawfish tails (frozen, cooked, peeled, thawed)

2 cups chicken broth

2 eggs, lightly beaten

1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

1 teaspoon white pepper

1 teaspoon red peppers or cayenne

1 teaspoon black pepper

Grease a 9" oven-proof skillet (preferably cast-iron) and heat it in the oven at 450 degrees for 5 minutes.

Combine the first 5 ingredients listed above to make the cornbread.

Pour into hot prepared skillet, and bake at 450 for 20 minutes, or until golden brown.

Set aside.

Preheat oven to 350, and lightly grease a 9x13" baking dish.

Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

Add the onion and bell pepper, and cook until tender, 4-5 minutes.

Crumble the cornbread into a large bowl.

Add the cooked vegetables, and all remaining ingredients and stir until moistened.

Pour into prepared baking dish and bake for 1 hr., or until firm and golden brown


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok I might be going out on a limb but I was NIXXED on the oyster stuffing by the wife. So the wife just loves some good crawfish so if I just spring this one on her I guest she can't tell me no. Well not with food that is. Now this recipe is going on the short list and into the vast collection of great recipe that this place offers to us members. I'll tell you what I think soon enough afterI make it. DEAL


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Ok I might be going out on a limb but I was NIXXED on the oyster stuffing by the wife. So the wife just loves some good crawfish so if I just spring this one on her I guest she can't tell me no. Well not with food that is. Now this recipe is going on the short list and into the vast collection of great recipe that this place offers to us members. I'll tell you what I think soon enough afterI make it. DEAL


Sounds like I deal i have no doubt you will be impressed I am not a dressing person but we have had this ever since we met some Cajuns almost a decade ago.  Thanksgiving would not be the same without it.


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds great, I love me some mudbugs.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the buttermilk cornbread twist.  We normally just use yellow cornbread or stale frenchbread.  Nice recipe.

Al


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 16, 2010)

alblancher said:


> I like the buttermilk cornbread twist.  We normally just use yellow cornbread or stale frenchbread.  Nice recipe.
> 
> Al




Thanks I wish I could take full credit.


----------



## eman (Nov 16, 2010)

Won't have this for thanksgiving as we are having oyster dressing and rice dressing.

 BUT! I will file this one to add to my what to do w/ the leftover mudbugs from the boil.

Crawfish dressing

crawfish potato salad

crawfish etoufee

crawfish stuffed bread.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 16, 2010)

This looks awesome. Might not go with my planned rack of lamb, but truly a keeper. Thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, About that Pecan Pie Recipe....


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Thanks for the recipe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You want me to get a Divorce...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Would we get the pecan pie recipe if you did?


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. I love anything that has crawfish in it.


----------

